# Odour Control



## kenoi (Dec 7, 2019)

As many IBS sufferers, I have really foul smelling anal discharge (I personally call it pus) persisting for more than 24 hours after toileting that accompanies the infections and swelling in my intestines.

This makes it extremely difficult to keep seats sanitary and odour-free (at work, for example). I'm very embarrassed about it, but the unpleasant odour seems to cut through no matter what I wear, and keeping clean in that 24-hour time-frame is practically impossible...

I was wondering how you guys personally manage this. Any advice? Thanks.


----------



## thickthighs1 (Apr 12, 2013)

Do you by chance have diverticulitis?
I have never had the discharge with my poo odor


----------



## kenoi (Dec 7, 2019)

Thanks for the reply. I have IBD as well as IBS, but I was told that this is common in most cases of IBS. Apparently not so... :/

I get swelling and inflammations in my bowels after toileting that often leave me unable to move much at all for about a full day (18< hours). The day after I have these ongoing discharges in small amounts for about 6 hours. (Being what I believe is puss from infections, they stink worse than a dead skunk... >.<')

Diverticulitis does make sense, but so do many other diagnoses, and going from doctor to doctor one says one thing, the other another, so I'm really not sure who to trust.

At this point, though, I'm just wondering if anyone has figured out a practical (more hygienic) way to manage this health problem while having to sit on chairs in public spaces. I feel terrible having to be out when like this and I'm out of ideas as to how to keep myself clean and/or control this. Showering and wiping doesn't help much at all as long as this period lasts. Thanks.


----------



## ashnichole01 (Dec 13, 2019)

I'm sorry to hear you are going through this. I've experienced this discharge before, but not on a regular basis. I omitted oil from my diet 2.5 years ago and now i find that if I do eat oily food, I get this discharge. I would suggest cutting down on fat. Omit all oil from your diet. Focus on a high carb low fat diet. I have been eating a whole food plant based diet for the past several years and my IBS symptoms have reduced dramatically. I really hope this will help you. At least give it a try for 6 weeks and see if you notice an improvement. No oil and low fat! Check out Dr. McDougall's website. I discovered his work and I follow his nutrition advice. Also feel free to reach out to me via PenPal and i can provide you with more info about my nutrition plan. I think it's the key to managing IBS symptoms.


----------

